# [Req] [App] Aosp Mail.apk With Exchange Pin Security Disabled



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

Found this thread on XDA: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1320947

This is for the Sense Mail.apk, has this been done for the AOSP mail.apk?


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

I managed to find a setting in CM7 that disables the Lockscreen. It's located under tablet tweaks if anyone is interested.

Sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------

